# EOS to Scirocco Conversion



## B52.7t (Sep 26, 2007)

There are plenty of pics of this car online but I can't find any actually info on what all went in to the conversion. Does anyone have any info?


----------



## SETXVDUBER (Dec 11, 2013)

Unfortunately no. I've been trying to find out for about a year now. It is a slick looking car. I'm not even sure how you would go about doing the conversion in the states. VofA does not sale replacement panels for the Rocco here.(already checked)


----------

